# Womanists



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone remember the priest in _The Princess Bride_ ("Mawage...")? If so, this will resonate. 

I was reading about Willem Hessels van Est (Estius), a Flemish Catholic Biblical commentator, who died in 1613. Wikipedia's article about him notes that 



> It is evident from the commentaries of Est that he was much influenced on questions of divine grace and free will by the teaching of his old professor, Baius; and on these points he has to be read with some caution.



Willem Hessels van Est - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Willem Hessels van Est
Michael Baius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Baianism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I thought that was an interesting statement and found that it was copied directly from the Catholic Encyclopedia's article on Estius, which is the context for the warning.

Reading further though, I found a funny line in the Catholic Encyclopedia article:



> Horne, a Protestant writer (Introd., London, 1834, II, 293), says that it is "a most valuable work, which *Womanists* and Protestants alike concur to recommend as an excellent critical help to the exposition of the Apostolic Epistles.["]



Thomas Horne wrote the word "Romanists" but the Catholic Encyclopedia somehow changed it to "Womanists."


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 3, 2008)

Oops.

That _was_ a fun movie, wasn't it?

Incidentally, I just read some Estius the day before yesterday. Convenient timing.

-----Added 12/3/2008 at 09:15:53 EST-----

Out of curiosity, for what reason were you reading about Estius? That's just not a name I hear most people mention.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 3, 2008)

That is great!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> -----Added 12/3/2008 at 09:15:53 EST-----
> 
> Out of curiosity, for what reason were you reading about Estius? That's just not a name I hear most people mention.



I was reading about Estius in connection with my editing of Matthew Poole's Synopsis. He is one of the commentators that Poole cites therein.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 3, 2008)

Dat is weally intwisting, Andwew. Thanks!

<Seriously though, thanks!>


----------



## turmeric (Dec 3, 2008)

Silly wabbits!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 3, 2008)

Have been a proud womanist for many years having been born to a woman at a very young age. When I turned 21 I married my wife who also happens to be a woman. Womanism has worked out very well for me.


----------

